# Pitt hopkins syndrome



## rjcorbo@comcast.net (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone know the ICD-9 code for Pitt hopkins syndrome. I used chromosomal abnormalities (758.89) Thanks


----------



## phickman (Jul 27, 2009)

*this is a tough one*

Looks like 758.89 is the best code I could find also. Maybe ICD-10 will help out with this one!


----------

